

Create RSS from ANY web page - nreece
http://www.feedity.com/
Feedity is an RSS generator for web pages without a web syndication format. A true web service (Web 3.0 / SaaS)
======
aston
This idea strikes me as a classic hacker's toy: technically good, but not sold
well at all to the average consumer (aka "the world").

Why not repackage it as a way to find out when and how your favorite sites
update? Like a really simplified RSS reader (either a desktop app or web app)
that uses the current technology to let you know when things have changed on
arbitrary websites. I could see a lot of people being interested in something
like that who have no clue what RSS is.

~~~
nreece
Good point.

------
tocomment
Can it do homestarrunner.com? I'd love to get an RSS feed of that. Well I
guess I'll try it.

~~~
nreece
Which page on homestarrunner.com? All I can see is non-HTML Flash.

~~~
tocomment
yeah, it's all flash. But couldn't an RSS generator at least check the date
the page was updated from the headers?

~~~
nreece
It's not about updation date. It's about content. The RSS generator will
"scrape" indexable content, viz HTML. It cannot read Flash content (because
its embedded in a non-standard format), just like a search engine bot (Google)
can't.

